# Miracle of LA's Totally Awesome Oxygen Orange



## Boris (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks to a tip from member Todd Graham, I recently started soaking all my grease caked parts in this product. Sorry, no before shot, but results show what an overnight bath will do for caked on grease. This hub was really caked too. After the bath, I just brushed with my girlfriends toothbrush and wiped it off. Bearing retainers still require special attention but the grease was softened up enough to clean with the aforementioned toothbrush. Beyond that, this product is non-toxic and I have no qualms about immersing my hands in it. Not to mention that it was only $1 at the Dollar Store. Once the crud is filtered out it can be used over and over again.
I got the same results with the chain from this bike. After an overnight LA Totally Awesome Orange bath, some rust remained, so a 1/2 hour soak in a hot Citric Acid bath was required, then brushed clean with a wire brush. No residue as with Oxalic Acid, and again, non-toxic. Citric Acid may affect blueing, but all blueing was gone from this chain prior, so no remorse there.
Conclusion: After years of feeling guilty about some of the products that I've been using, for the type of work that I do, I feel that I'm on my way to a relatively environmentally-friendly workshop.


----------



## vincev (Jan 4, 2018)

Non toxic ?So you can use this for orange juice also ? Thank you for the tip


----------



## Boris (Jan 4, 2018)

vincev said:


> Non toxic ?So you can use this for orange juice also ? Thank you for the tip



Just add 2 tablespoons of sugar per 16oz. and you're good to go.


----------



## vincev (Jan 4, 2018)

Boris said:


> Just add 2 tablespoons of sugar per 16oz. and you're good to go.



Thanks but I may try a little Capt.Morgan.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2018)

vincev said:


> Thanks but I may try a little Capt.Morgan.




Just a spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down..........in the most delightful way!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thats Great.
I remember being shown gasoline as cleaner.
Dump it in the corner of the back yard; keeps weeds down.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 5, 2018)

That's all well and good but, WTF!  you didn't put your girlfriend's toothbrush back!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 5, 2018)

Boris, thanks for the passed on tip, you rock! (don't tell Vince)


----------



## Boris (Jan 5, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> That's all well and good but, WTF!  you didn't put your girlfriend's toothbrush back!



Sorry, I neglected to mention that, but yes, I did.


----------



## vincev (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## bairdco (Jan 9, 2018)

Good to hear at least one of their products works. I've bought the dishwashing liquid before and it barely makes suds, and you need half a bottle just to get the week-old spaghetti off that pan you left in the refrigerator. 

I've bought the laundry soap before, too, and even though I got the orange citrus bottle, it was filled with old lady flower perfume flavor, instead.

AWESOME!


----------



## ricobike (Feb 14, 2018)

We have the 64oz refill bottles in the dollar stores here....twice as much for the price!


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2018)

Can't beat that price. Very good tip! Todd (post #1) mentioned that, but my store didn't have the 64oz refill bottle. Next time I'll check another Dollar Store. Since I'm reusing what I have, this bottle seems like it will last a good long while though.


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2018)

Boris said:


> Can't beat that price. Very good tip! Todd (post #1) mentioned that, but my store didn't have the 64oz refill bottle. Next time I'll check another Dollar Store. Since I'm reusing what I have, this bottle seems like it will last a good long while though.



Cheapskate. Do you filter out the grease from the used solvent ??


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2018)

vincev said:


> Cheapskate. Do you filter out the grease from the used solvent ??




Need you ask?


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2018)

Boris said:


> Need you ask?



Do you use that skimmed grease to pack your bearings?


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2018)

vincev said:


> Do you use that skimmed grease to pack your bearings?




Getting a bit personal, aren't we? But if you must know, for packing my bearings I use fresh KY Jelly. Skimmed grease stains my underwear.


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2018)

I wont comment and derail this thread. Dang,it is your thread so who cares if it is derailed


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2019)

You are right .it is non toxic and it doesnt taste too bad ! I hope they come out with other flavors !


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow. A reply post one year later. Stuff obviously has some adverse effect .


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2019)

vincev said:


> I wont comment and derail this thread. Dang,it is your thread so who cares if it is derailed





frankandpam said:


> Wow. A reply post one year later. Stuff obviously has some adverse effect .



He did such a good job derailing the thread a year ago that it took this long to get it back on track again.


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2019)

What good is a thread if it cant be derailed.


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2019)

vincev said:


> What good is a thread if it cant be derailed.




So you admit this is a good thread? Thank you Vince!


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2019)

Boris said:


> So you admit this is a good thread? Thank you Vince!



I have to say your reflector threads are very good and would rate higher


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 29, 2019)

F.Y.i.   not a dollar here in California this whole thread is worthless. 
Our stores here need to change ther Signs ! 

Dollar + Tax , so ther isn't any Confusion...


----------



## juvela (May 24, 2020)

-----



Boris said:


> Sorry, I neglected to mention that, but yes, I did.




-----

...of course Boris put the toothbrush back; he had to have his girlfriend use it with toothpaste to get rid of all the yucky residue so it would be clean for his next parts cleaning session...he's thoughtful that way...  

-----


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 24, 2020)

Boris said:


> Thanks to a tip from member Todd Graham, I recently started soaking all my grease caked parts in this product. Sorry, no before shot, but results show what an overnight bath will do for caked on grease. This hub was really caked too. After the bath, I just brushed with my girlfriends toothbrush and wiped it off. Bearing retainers still require special attention but the grease was softened up enough to clean with the aforementioned toothbrush. Beyond that, this product is non-toxic and I have no qualms about immersing my hands in it. Not to mention that it was only $1 at the Dollar Store. Once the crud is filtered out it can be used over and over again.
> I got the same results with the chain from this bike. After an overnight LA Totally Awesome Orange bath, some rust remained, so a 1/2 hour soak in a hot Citric Acid bath was required, then brushed clean with a wire brush. No residue as with Oxalic Acid, and again, non-toxic. Citric Acid may affect blueing, but all blueing was gone from this chain prior, so no remorse there.
> Conclusion: After years of feeling guilty about some of the products that I've been using, for the type of work that I do, I feel that I'm on my way to a relatively environmentally-friendly workshop.
> 
> View attachment 733718



Might work in an ultrasonic cleaner, too.
Or Harvey Wallbanger....


----------

